# Innards of new barn



## Coolbreeze89 (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m planning a new metal barn for my ND goat and Kunekune pig hobby farm. I’m located in east/central Texas and my soil is very sandy.  I don’t want to do concrete foundation. I know I’ll need to have the pad “prepped” before building.  Any recommendations on the type of gravel/fill to use that will be best for the animals?  Anything you would add to the flooring of the stall areas after it’s built? (meaning structural gravel, etc.  I’ll add bedding for winter, of course). All the animals free range during the day, and will be confined to their part of the barn (and their own connecting outer corral area) at night. 

Also, what strong/secure structures do y’all use to subdivide a larger barn? Given that goats and pigs both like to rub, I’m trying to brainstorm something more solid than cattle panels and T-posts, but not so substantial as big wooden walls like you’d see for horses.  I want to optimize airflow, so I prefer not solid walls.

Any other input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 27, 2019)

I don't have a lot of knowledge in this, but I know that when we had our barn delivered we prepped the ground with a high quality fairly large gravel that provided drainage but wouldn't wash away. On top of that gravel we put rubber mats in the stalls where the sheep are kept at night and during the winter. It has worked fairly well for us. No complaints.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

Sand floors are awesome  for our ND goats, they provide great drainage and are easy to clean....that is what we use here


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

You can also use wood pallets  to divide inside the barn, it will give you airflow,  .....we found a nice source of newer  like ones for free


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2019)

I have pure sand for soil here. I have a horse barn and a sheep barn. I used pine shavings in the barn and wood chips. I never used gravel. I did the same in the sheep barn. I also use spent hay for flooring for the sheep. They poop and pee, I add more and then we dig it out every so often, lime the dirt and put down more pine shavings or spent hay.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 29, 2019)

Different quarry's use different terms.  But the one I got mine from call it "process fill".  I think I've also heard it called "crush n run" , or "crusher run".  It's a very fine rock.  Almost like sand.  It get's compacted hard, but still drains.


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 30, 2019)

The sand might be just right as is!

How about simple 2x4 framing and cattle panels or woven wire? (I've seen debates both ways on these two materials, and I have personally sided with woven wire.) In terms of woven, I can get a 100' roll from local feed store somewhere between $85-100 (can't remember anything these days.)

You could make these 2x4 frames in sections that can hook together, altering your configuration in a matter of minutes. I'm thinking a series of round eyelets that a rod slides through to lock them together. Someone more clever than I could also make it a functioning pivot point.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Aug 30, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> The sand might be just right as is!
> 
> How about simple 2x4 framing and cattle panels or woven wire? (I've seen debates both ways on these two materials, and I have personally sided with woven wire.) In terms of woven, I can get a 100' roll from local feed store somewhere between $85-100 (can't remember anything these days.)
> 
> You could make these 2x4 frames in sections that can hook together, altering your configuration in a matter of minutes. I'm thinking a series of round eyelets that a rod slides through to lock them together. Someone more clever than I could also make it a functioning pivot point.



I like your idea...I’ll price out some plans and compare to the fence-panels a nearby welder sells here.  I love the idea of flexibility to adjust the walls, but with goats and pigs I know I need the walls to be sturdy!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 30, 2019)

Cow panels have 6" square holes. There are sheep and goat panels that have 4" holes and would work better for you.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Aug 31, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Cow panels have 6" square holes. There are sheep and goat panels that have 4" holes and would work better for you.



Will definitely watch the spacing. We’ve been using Retriever dog kennel panels from TSC that are 2”x6” spacing (and 6ft tall - overkill but nice), but they are pricier than more traditional farm fence panels that link together. I’m thinking I’ll use my kennel panels for creating a kidding area since I’ve read ND babies can sneak through 4x4 (not sure if true, as I haven’t had babies yet, but I don’t want anyone sneaking out!). There’s a gentleman out of Lampasas that advertises panels with 4x4 or 2x4...I’m going to check those out once the barn is underway (still in planning phase).


----------



## Georgia Girl (Sep 4, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sand floors are awesome  for our ND goats, they provide great drainage and are easy to clean....that is what we use here


Sand is very good and is easy to clean and add to.


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 5, 2019)

Planning ahead really helps to keeo from making costly mistakes.  If you are building a pole barn type frame and then siding it in, the sand will be perfect flooring.  Great drainage - which is what you need to avoid stinky mess.  You probably won't even need any litter or shavings except when farrowing or kidding.  When putting in your barn, just make sure to set the support posts deep in concrete with excessively sandy loose soil.  I would keep the interior panels as moveable as possible in order to be able to change configurations as needed.  During birthing season you will need smaller jugs and pens for mamas and their babies.  During the rest of the year the goats can be kept together in larger pens separated as to sex and age.  As for pigs, you can do the same for them as long as they do not fight.  (Breeding pigs are not my expertise area.) 

There are lots of different manufacturers that make portable panels.  Some arrangement of these portable panels in combination with permanent walls may work for you.  Just remember you will need a heavier duty set of stuff for hogs!  They can burrow under anything and push it up with their snouts.  If you are using portable panels that use a pin together system, you will need some way to keep it attached to the barn floor.  I don't know how big Kunekune hogs get, but securing the portable panels to short lengths of heavy timbers would help if you are not making the hog pens permanent.

Good luck!


----------

